# Lawn Journal



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Finally Nice and level.


6/4/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/21/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

4/17/19


4/17/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

[b[/b]
4/21/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/4/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/13/19


5/31/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Backyard Bermuda. 5/29/19

 5/8/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/29/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

5/29/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/11/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

This was no fun, But it needed replacement, went with new low profile bed knife. Found Some new screws from Lowes and put some anti-seize in. Now she cutting Super Sweet. Droped cut down to 3/4" on Crowne Zoysia


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/17/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/17/19


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Looking good. Did you level the back as well?


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

The back has not been leveled yet. Trying to deal with standing water problems first. Fun times.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice river birches!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks!!! lots of fertilizer!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Mole Crickets, Grubs, This stuff is possibly the best. Well for me it is. 6/25/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

AT&T decided to put new fiber cable in the ground while I was away. Had to fix after they were done. Figures. 6/25/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/21/19 At&t. Thanks


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

6/25/19 After Front was cut.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

After Cutting, and fixing. 6/25/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/7/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/7/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/10/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/13/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Everything trimmed beds cleaned up. Looking better!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/13/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/14/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/15/19


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

that's carpet out front! nice details - e.g. the utility box area

never heard of that type of zoysia but it looks phenomenal


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/16/19 
New soffit lights and landscape lighting


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tmc said:


> 7/16/19
> New soffit lights and landscape lighting


What a beautiful property. The lawn and the landscaping look amazing. I'm sure you've put a lot of time into it and it shows.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Well Thanks, Lots of time and effort! But its what i love to do!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Tmc said:
> 
> 
> > 7/16/19
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> that's carpet out front! nice details - e.g. the utility box area
> 
> never heard of that type of zoysia but it looks phenomenal


Thank You!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/21 5 Days after Humic Acid and Eagle 20w Fungicide. 

I cut and do maintenance 1 day a week.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

2nd Aeration done today, and cut. Leaving it a little higher due to high temps. But the humic i put down last week greened it up.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

7/25/19 24hrs after Lawn Star Liquid Iron.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Finally the fungus is gone!


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/6/19
PGR, Iron, Humic


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/10/19
4 Days after PGR, Humic, Iron


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/12/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/12/19


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/12/19


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I love the Lawn Star Liquid Iron. I was mixing in with PGR and had good results!

Your lawn is on point! What's your HOC?


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks. Im at 3/4" right now.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

8/12/19
Looking a lot better, Back lapped Mower. Super clean cut.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Looking a lot better, Back lapped Mower. Super clean cut.


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

Goodbye Zoysia


----------



## Tmc (Jun 5, 2019)

TifSport


----------

